# Indiana opener



## Wood chipper (Apr 22, 2021)

Feels good to call one in on a call that you made! First time hunting in a snow cover field in spring.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice bird! It does make it better with your own call. Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 22, 2021)

Awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 22, 2021)

Congrats! Love the results! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 23, 2021)

Great job and nice pictures. Definitely a good feeling harvesting a bird with something you created. My buddy is hunting in Indiana this week... said it was 27.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice, bird looks good but you look too clean. Should have rolled around and dirtied up a bit (you know, like kids at a ball game).

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## djg (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice bird. How long of beard? I've always wanted to try and make my own call, but I was afraid I'd jinx myself by switching from my commercial glass call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 23, 2021)

djg said:


> Nice bird. How long of beard? I've always wanted to try and make my own call, but I was afraid I'd jinx myself by switching from my commercial glass call.


Start making your own and you will never use a commercial call again. I’ve been using my own since 06’

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Wood chipper (Apr 23, 2021)

djg said:


> Nice bird. How long of beard? I've always wanted to try and make my own call, but I was afraid I'd jinx myself by switching from my commercial glass call.


Beard was 11” Spurs was 1”

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 23, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Nice, bird looks good but you look too clean. Should have rolled around and dirtied up a bit (you know, like kids at a ball game).


We're a sophisticated bunch! 

And...our camo matches.

Congrats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 23, 2021)

Wood chipper said:


> Beard was 11” Spurs was 1”


Very nice


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 23, 2021)

Are you gonna display the tail and beards. Need tips for an absolutely clean display when done. Let me know and I'll take pictures of the one I'm doing now. Well after the weekend trip!


----------



## Wood chipper (Apr 23, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Are you gonna display the tail and beards. Need tips for an absolutely clean display when done. Let me know and I'll take pictures of the one I'm doing now. Well after the weekend trip!


The fan will be used for hunting purposes. I should of kept the wings. I have two Kentucky tags to fill so not done yet.


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 23, 2021)

Congrats on the bird and call! I too started hunting with my own calls this year, and it definitely adds another element. Definitely not going back to any non self made calls.


----------



## Wood chipper (Apr 23, 2021)

Wood chipper said:


> The fan will be used for hunting purposes. I should of kept the wings. I have two Kentucky tags to fill so not done yet.


Only thing I can tell you is *make sure to get all the meat off the tail feathers. Borax is your friend *


----------



## djg (Apr 23, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Are you gonna display the tail and beards. Need tips for an absolutely clean display when done. Let me know and I'll take pictures of the one I'm doing now. Well after the weekend trip!


I just harvested a bird this past Sunday and I was going to ask you about the process. Then I remember you explained it to me last year in a PM. The question is, can I freeze the tail feathers since I won't get to it until late next week? I don't want to let them start to rot. What about the legs/feet? Would they freezer burn?
Thanks


----------



## Wood chipper (Apr 25, 2021)

djg said:


> I just harvested a bird this past Sunday and I was going to ask you about the process. Then I remember you explained it to me last year in a PM. The question is, can I freeze the tail feathers since I won't get to it until late next week? I don't want to let them start to rot. What about the legs/feet? Would they freezer burn?
> Thanks


Yes, can freeze them wrap them up in a old towel if it’s only going to be a couple weeks

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wood chipper (Apr 27, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Nice, bird looks good but you look too clean. Should have rolled around and dirtied up a bit (you know, like kids at a ball game).


I would of had cow patties smeared all over


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 27, 2021)

Wood chipper said:


> I would of had cow patties smeared all over


Oooo, even better. Just think of those stories that could have been. Years worth of memories. The prize would fade into the the trove of trophies, but the cow flop story would have lived on.

Second thought, maybe a good thing you did not, DNR would have likely showed up and fined you for artificial baiting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 27, 2021)

LMAO...thinking of the story you could come up with on that. I shot that bird and he hit the ground DRT. When I got to him, he jumped up and started running, so I tackled him and it was on....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 27, 2021)

djg said:


> I just harvested a bird this past Sunday and I was going to ask you about the process. Then I remember you explained it to me last year in a PM. The question is, can I freeze the tail feathers since I won't get to it until late next week? I don't want to let them start to rot. What about the legs/feet? Would they freezer burn?
> Thanks





Wood chipper said:


> Yes, can freeze them wrap them up in a old towel if it’s only going to be a couple weeks


Yep no problems. 



Wood chipper said:


> Only thing I can tell you is *make sure to get all the meat off the tail feathers. Borax is your friend *


Doing it my way, everything is off the tail feathers and Borax is not needed. But yeah borax is your friend and not salt!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

